# Great Queen



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have never heard of them. Thanks for the info. Good to know.


----------



## georgiabee (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, thanks for that info. His apiary is a stone's throw away from where my bees are located.


----------

